# Double bassist roll call



## RonP

Here's mine, an early 20th Century Czechoslovakian bass. I've been studying DB since March 2012 and working with a local orchestra's string workshop.


----------



## RonP

I can't be the ONLY double bassist around here.


----------



## RonP

Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## RonP

There's gotta be someone else out there.


----------



## hreichgott

I used to play bass, in high school/youth symphony. I never managed to buy one. The one I played most frequently belonged to the high school. It was about the same color as yours, but it had lots of rude graffiti carved into the sides. I wish I had a picture.


----------

